# Is there a matte finish caulk



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It sounds like the 'texture' or lack of with the caulk is the issue. How wide of a bead did you apply? another coat of paint will help a little.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Bungee25 said:


> First time caulking. I had caulk a batten and board project. The caulk appeared shiny after painting it white. I don't like the shiny look. Is there a matte finish caulk? If so, does the shiny caulk need o be remove before applying the matte caulk or can it be applied right in top of the shiny caulk?


You can buy sanded caulk for tile. That wouldn't be shiny.


----------

